# Enapiril ?



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Been getting high blood pressure on cycle. Its fine off cycle but as soon as AAS are introduced my BP rockets and makes me feel awful.

Looking at using a med to control BP is Enapiril the best one for the job? I know theres loads but Enapiril is the one I read about most on forums.

Just looking to educate myself on how it works and any side effects and if its safe to use etc..


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I shall educate you on its spelling it's Enalapril :tongue:

Ausbuilt recommends it for reducing bloat when using deca,that's about all I know about it.Dr Rinse uses it I'm sure,maybe PM him mate.


----------

